# Karlie Kloss - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13, 2013 (66x)



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2013)

(66 Dateien, 126.277.887 Bytes = 120,4 MiB)
thx elder


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: beach!


----------



## pofgo (14 Nov. 2013)

oh wow 

danke


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

superscharf. tausend dank.


----------



## taxicomet (2 Feb. 2014)

Tolle Bilder, danke !


----------



## rado0815 (3 Feb. 2014)

aber hallo. Sehr beeindruckende Bilder!


----------



## Erhard M. (3 Feb. 2014)

Danke für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## maciel (6 Feb. 2014)

Bellissimas fotos .....


----------



## maciel (6 Feb. 2014)

Site numero um no Brasillll


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

fantastic pics, thanks so much


----------



## mshat (21 Apr. 2014)

Diese Bilder sind der Hammer


----------



## notrat (5 Sep. 2018)

The infamous Swift-Kloss runway


----------



## Jepson123 (6 Okt. 2020)

goood lord


----------



## Patrickppp (6 Okt. 2020)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## mark1 (22 Feb. 2021)

fantastic pics, thanks so much


----------



## NylonLover2021 (12 März 2021)

Wunderbare Bilder


----------



## fatinvis (16 Jan. 2022)

very beautiful


----------



## Stoneweb (8 März 2022)

Great pics. Thanks


----------

